# Barking problem outside



## marysmiles4u (Jun 20, 2010)

This may be a premature post but we're worried that there might be an underlying problem. 

Scooby is 12 weeks old and just got his last shots today. Soon there after, I tried to walk him on a leash and of course expected what most puppies do when they are first let out in the big world - stop and sniff everything and put things in their mouth. I took him back home and napped for a bit. 

We took him out again but this time he seemed to be more hyper. The biggest problem is his barking - it's super loud and shrilling. When he initially encounters another dog he sniffs and then jumps back and barks and barks and barks until the dog walks away. We tell Scooby no barking and grab his muzzle but I don't think it's doing much. He sometimes barks at us while walking. 

Also we live in NYC, is it too much stimuli for a V pup? Will he grow out of this? What can we change? How should we interpret his barking?


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

My Purdey girl is 13 months old now and still barks in certain circumstances.... ie frustration, impatience etc are you sure its not just down to impatience and excitement??? they are very sociable dogs so give him time..... 
best regards
BB


----------

